# mounted Brassavola bloom presentation?



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 21, 2010)

This Brassavola (or whatever the name may have changed to for B. nodosa x the new genus digbyana is in...) Jimmeny Cricket is my first foray into mounted plants. I got it mid June, mounted it, and it's in bud, but the first and largest bud has started twisting to the side and hanging lower today (compare to the other bud that's about a week or two behind it). If it were a potted plant I'd be tempted to try to stake it back upright again, but it's on cork, so my question is, is this a natural progression of the bud for this type of orchid, or is the bud just so massive it's drooping and twisting?


----------



## fbrem (Feb 21, 2010)

it looks just fine to me, mine are always slightly nodding when in bloom.


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 21, 2010)

That's how Brassavola grow in nature  http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicloveranthony/4264527434/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/musicloveranthony/4263770409/


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 21, 2010)

PS what is that beaUTIFUL paphiopedilum??


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reasurance - I wasn't sure if it was going to end up sideways, or hanging in a nice pendant way!
The Paph is Addicted Phillip, posted here not that long ago with more pics  Until the Brassavola bloom started drooping, it looked like a beak reaching out to see if it wanted to take a bite out of the Paph!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

:clap::clap: Looks very natural to me! :drool:


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 23, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Thanks for the reasurance - I wasn't sure if it was going to end up sideways, or hanging in a nice pendant way!
> The Paph is Addicted Phillip, posted here not that long ago with more pics  Until the Brassavola bloom started drooping, it looked like a beak reaching out to see if it wanted to take a bite out of the Paph!



Thanks for IDing the Paph for me, I'll have to add that to my wishlist  haha! I like that description of the Brassavola spike  You'll have to post pictures when it opens...it shouldn't take long!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's doing what it does because dat's what they do.  

-Ernie


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't forget oke: show us a photo when the bud opens.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 24, 2010)

The bud just popped open yesterday, so I'll post a pic once it's all the way open!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, as I feared, the first bud did open completely upside down, but the second one is open now as well, and it looks great! I keep forgetting to look into the room at night and see what the fragrance is like, so I set a reminder on my phone to check tonight right before bed!  There Might be a 3rd flower coming, since there's a 3rd growth maturing right now, but I can't quite guess one way or the other yet if there's a sheath inside.
Full plant:



Close up of 2nd flower:



Overall I'm quite pleased with it  Really wild and funky looking, and with it mounted - even more added wild funk :rollhappy: I'm hopelessly hooked on mounted plants now, so I guess that's one more thing on my want list - hardy epiphytes and cork bark! It just makes such a neat presentation of the plant (not to mention it's dead easy to see what the roots need when they're all on display too), so I can't wait for my B. Little Stars and a Pot. I mounted to bloom too.


----------



## nikv (Mar 9, 2010)

Mrs. Paph, 

It's quite lovely and definitely more green than my plant! And as long as you're looking for plants that love to be mounted, look for Brassavola George Tyler and Brassavola cucullata. You'll love them!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 10, 2010)

Nik, those two are definitely on my watch list, as is B. Yaki - I love the tint of pink/purple the clones I've seen have. 

And oh man, I remembered to stop by my plant room around 11pm last night - what a lovely smell! A faint smell just walking past the door, and really nice up close to the first open bloom!  I'm kindof a synthetic fragrance hater anyway because many give me headaches, but IMO natural orchid fragrances are just so much better - much purer, less harsh notes. I'm not sure what to compare the scent of the flowers to, b/c of the aforementioned headache issue with perfumes, but it sure smells good, and like a fragrance you'd expect to smell at night (if that makes sense  )


----------



## nikv (Mar 10, 2010)

^ ^
That does make sense. One of my favorite things is to walk into my greenhouse on a summer's evening when my Brassavola cucullata is in bloom! The aroma is invigorating!

Here's a link that might interest you:

http://www.ablackorchid.com/

And here is a link to a SlipperTalk thread of my Brassavola George Tyler:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13221&highlight=george+tyler

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 10, 2010)

lol...yeah, I found Allan Black's website looking up Jimminey Cricket to see what it might look like (since I was just looking for anything Brassavola, I picked up one of the "B. nodosa hybrid" orchids in the mesh bags from Lowe's as a cheap local way to try my first mount). A very drool-worthy website. Your George Tyler sure looks happy too - gotta love an orchid that grows that vigorously and has such funky blooms!


----------

